# So we are doing another 12 week fight night experience.



## drop bear (Mar 9, 2016)

Got this one on again. 
Whitsunday Martial Arts

I find these really interesting regarding what is involved in taking a person from off the street to in the ring in 12 weeks.

So I though I would let you know what sort of people do this and how they fair.


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2016)

That's pretty damn interesting. I'm looking forward to your updates. Sounds like it would be an interesting show, too.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 10, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Got this one on again.
> Whitsunday Martial Arts
> 
> I find these really interesting regarding what is involved in taking a person from off the street to in the ring in 12 weeks.
> ...



Will you be updating through Facebook as well? Are you going to be instructing people taking part?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 10, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Will you be updating through Facebook as well? Are you going to be instructing people taking part?



I will be a helper monkey. Facebook will update.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 10, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I will be a helper monkey. Facebook will update.



Helper monkey is not too shabby. Kind of like "live and learn, learn and live" See that like my "mechanic" moniker. Anyway good luck with it. Sounds like of fun


----------



## drop bear (Mar 10, 2016)

Buka said:


> That's pretty damn interesting. I'm looking forward to your updates. Sounds like it would be an interesting show, too.



Yeah.  We are a pretty small town so everybody turns up.  We get mabye 800 plus spectators. Fly guys in to fight.  The whole shebang.

They are tough fights against quality guys.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 11, 2016)

How many hours per week are the trainees putting in for this program?

Also - based on past experience, what is the dropout rate likely to be?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 11, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> How many hours per week are the trainees putting in for this program?
> 
> Also - based on past experience, what is the dropout rate likely to be?



12 ish hours a week.  Dropout rat is low.  Mabye 2 out of the ten we normally get.

Not everyone will sign up to fight. Some  just do the program for the fitness.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Mar 11, 2016)

drop bear said:


> 12 ish hours a week.  Dropout rat is low.  Mabye 2 out of the ten we normally get.
> 
> Not everyone will sign up to fight. Some  just do the program for the fitness.


So you guys do 12 hours training for 12 weeks with guys off the street, then they get to fight each other/other fighters and generally do quite well?

Sounds like a great programme.

I've had 3 weeks off due to work and other real life incidents but this has motivated me to challenge myself to 12 hours instructed training pw x 12 when I get my membership again in a weeks time. 

I'll be following this eagerly.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 5, 2016)

How's this going Drop Bear?

Do you have a schedule online anywhere of what exactly the programme involves? I'm curious as to what you guys are covering in sessions every day and how the training is structured to avoid people getting burned out - and whether it contains 'non-martial artsy' strength and cardio stuff like running and weight training.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 5, 2016)

Dinkydoo said:


> How's this going Drop Bear?
> 
> Do you have a schedule online anywhere of what exactly the programme involves? I'm curious as to what you guys are covering in sessions every day and how the training is structured to avoid people getting burned out - and whether it contains 'non-martial artsy' strength and cardio stuff like running and weight training.



Hasnt kicked off yet. 

There wont be an on line schedule 

It has a diet and exercise program attached.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 6, 2016)

Does the 12 hours mentioned earlier include the exercise programme, or is it just the time spent in-session at the gym?

I ask because trying to figure out which sessions I'm going to do every week to accumulate 12 hours worth is quite difficult. For instance, last night I did mma followed by boxing (1 hour each) and I just didn't have enough left in me to productively follow that up with another thai session. Depending on how the coaches are feeling and therefore, how much they try to beast you during their hour, one session can be enough. Going for a runnor doing some weights however, would be much more manageable.

It's going to take me 3/4 weeks to get back to how fit I was before xmas anyway, so the perception of my capabilities might've changed by then


----------



## drop bear (Apr 6, 2016)

Dinkydoo said:


> Does the 12 hours mentioned earlier include the exercise programme, or is it just the time spent in-session at the gym?
> 
> I ask because trying to figure out which sessions I'm going to do every week to accumulate 12 hours worth is quite difficult. For instance, last night I did mma followed by boxing (1 hour each) and I just didn't have enough left in me to productively follow that up with another thai session. Depending on how the coaches are feeling and therefore, how much they try to beast you during their hour, one session can be enough. Going for a runnor doing some weights however, would be much more manageable.
> 
> It's going to take me 3/4 weeks to get back to how fit I was before xmas anyway, so the perception of my capabilities might've changed by then



Half an hour conditioning before class.  Then two times one hour classes. 
Sparring on Saturday.
Sometimes technical training on sunday. 

And if you are really keen a morning 6 am fitness.

There will be a fight camp regardless of the 12 week challenge. And the guys who are on their second or third plus.  Will generally do every session


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 7, 2016)

That half an hour before classes for body weight stuff, a bit of shadow and/or stretching makes the 12 hours sound more manageable. 

It's definitely something to aim for if you're looking for results. 
It's amazing how long you can plod along without actually getting much better. 

The new guys who do this programme must feel like they've undertaken a massive transformation over the course of the 12 weeks.


----------

